# AHCI fail!



## marvelmaster (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen wollte mal das geile AHCI aktivieren, da man das laut aktueller PCGH Print 02/11 unbedingt machen sollte.
Also alles eingestellt gebootet und dann... BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM Bluescreen.

Also Bios auf standart zurückgesetzt und Windows ist zu Glück wieder gebootet, aber halt was war das... Sidebar war weg... naja nix weiter bei gedacht und wolle nen Game anmachen... aber halt was war das Game nicht gefunden... also Rechtsklick auf Auf Link dann Dateipfad öffnen... Windows sagt mir Dateipfad nicht gefunden... 

Ich gehe nun also auf D: und das sehen ich da .... mein Spiele ordner ist weg... und das einen Tag bevor die Rift Beta anfängt...

Die Moral von der Geschicht ich mache irgendwas niewieder nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2011)

Laut aktueller PCGH sollte man nach dem umstellen auf AHCI das System auch neu aufsetzen damit es funktioniert.


----------



## marvelmaster (6. Januar 2011)

wo stehtn das


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Januar 2011)

Auf Seite 76:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Raff


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Januar 2011)

oder mann konfiguriert vorher in der registry paar sachen um, so das die treiber passend geladen werden ... 
vorletzte woche gemacht, geht aber auch nur bei vista oder win7, winxp geht wohl nur mit neuinstallation stand da zummindest in dem zusammenhang


----------



## broesel88 (6. Januar 2011)

Also ich konnts auch einfach umstellen nachdem ich in der Registry nen Wert verändert hatte. Gab keinerlei Probleme.
Nur meinen DVD-Brenner hab ich noch auf IDE laufen. Der steht irgendwie nich auf AHCI und behauptet dann immer dass auf den Rohlingen nicht genug Platz ist oder dass die nicht leer sind.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2011)

Und was muss man da umstellen in der Registry?


----------



## nfsgame (6. Januar 2011)

Is normal, stand glaub ich sogar dabei das andere Chipsatztreiber geladen werden müssen für AHCI, was entweder eine Neuinstallation oder einen vorherige Eingriff ins System erfordert.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

Error message when you start a Windows 7 or Windows Vista-based computer after you change the SATA mode of the boot drive: "STOP 0x0000007B INACCESSABLE_BOOT_DEVICE"

da steht was man manuel in der registry machen muss.
alternativ gibt es auch nen tool fürs automatische umschalten, fals man nicht an der registry rumfummeln will 


> Zur manuellen Behebung des Problems aktivieren Sie den AHCI-Treiber in der Registrierung, bevor Sie die Einstellungen für den SATA-Modus des Startlaufwerks ändern. Gehen Sie hierzu folgendermaßen vor:
> 
> 1. Beenden Sie alle Windows-basierten Programme.
> 2. Klicken Sie auf Start, geben Sie in das Feld Suche starten die Zeichenfolge regedit ein, und drücken Sie anschließend die EINGABETASTE.
> ...




weitere treiber etc.... brauch man wohl nur bei XP, dort ist die umstellung aber wohl auch eher ne qual die nen neuaufsetzen rechtfgertigt


----------



## marvelmaster (7. Januar 2011)

Hätte es schwer in Ordnung gefunden wenn der Hinweis, das das beim System neu Aufsetzen gemacht werden soll IN dem AHCI Abschnitt gestanden hätte-.-... was nützt mir zB der Hinweis "Bitte anschnallen" wenn er auf dem Airbag steht-.-


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

die AHCI-Problematik zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch diverse Beiträge hier im Forum.


Siehe unter anderem:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-windows-allgemein/90350-ahci-und-win-xp.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/23422-esata-funktioniert-nicht.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ta-platte-waehrend-betriebs-anschliessen.html
Zusammenfassend kann ich euch das nachträglich Aktivieren der AHCI-Funktion im BIOS bei einen funktionierendem Windows keineswegs an das Herz oder andere Organe legen. Es war und ist immer noch ein sehr feuriges Eisen, das mit Bedarf behandelt werden sollte. Selbstverständlich mag bei manchem das Glück auf der Seite sein: AHCI aktiviert, Windows bootet problemlos und Hot Plugging samt NCQ sind euer.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Und was muss man da umstellen in der Registry?



Da Windows 7 ein Aufgemöbeltes Vista ist sollte das How To noch funktionieren.

Von IDE nach AHCI - Von IDE nach AHCI ohne Inaccessable Boot Device (1/1) - TweakPC

Also bei mir hats unter Vista geklappt unter Windows 7, hab ich generell AHCI aktiviert.
Der Tweak kann auch schief gehen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Januar 2011)

theor. solltest du laufend dein system neu aufsetzen, um alte treiber, neue hardware, andere features nach neuem bios etc... richtig zu unterstützen.
in der praxis kann man mit genügen informationen, man lese z.b. den artikel von a bis z und fange dann erst mit dem basteln an dieses umgehen.
alternativ kann man natürlich auch von a bis punkt 1 schnell überfliegen und dann punkt 1 bis 5 (dem point of no return) abarbeiten und dann bei punkt 6 feststellen das man keinen plan hat und nicht weiterkommt.
wer sich auf entsprechende anweisungen einlässt sollte nicht die verfasser für die eigene unkenntnis und ungeduld zur verantwortung ziehen sondern vielleicht nächstes mal gründlicher die informationen prüfen.

um auf deinen airbag vergleich zu kommen, viel zubehör im autobereich trägt den zusatz einbau/montage etc... nur durch lizensierte fachwerkstatt/kräfte 

ich kenne jetzt nich den genauen pcgh anleitung, aber anscheinend hast du mitten drinn angefangen die optimierungen durchzuführen anstelle erstmal zuende zu lesen.
eindeutiger fall von gut gemeint ist nicht gut gemacht...
hatte noch nen bissel bei google geschaut und die einzigen fälle von datenverlust (find ich strange, ka warum da nen datenverlust auftritt) die ich finden konnte bezogen sich auf leute die keinen plan hatten, auf ahci umgestellt haben und dann nach nem für sie nicht lösbaren bsod zurück zu ide.
wie es dabei zu nem datenverlust kommen kann, keine ahnung, aber von ide auf ahci habe ich dazu keine weiteren beispiele gefunden, wie gesagt nur bei ahci (läuft nicht) zurück nach ide 

btw, meinen ersten pc wollte ich unbedingt übertakten von 60mhz bustakt auf 100 oder so (pentium 1, ka wie genau das damals war) dabei habe ich die entsprechenden jumper umsetzen müssen.
hätte ich 1 seite vorher im mobo handbuch begonnen, wäre mir der warnhinweis bezüglich cpu, handhabung und elektrostatischer aufladung ins auge gefallen, aber nein, zu ungeduldig und beim kumpern dann die cpu berührt, britzl und neues mobo und neue cpu (cyrix 4tw) wurden fällig  seitdem hab ich lieber zu viele infos als nicht zu wissen was passieren kann und übertakten hab ich dann halt den cyrix und nicht den pentium 

und wie gesagt, wenn man die von ms in der microsoft knowledge base gegebenen informationen nutzt die ich auch nochma mit link gepostet hatte, funktioniert es auf anhieb ....

aber für leute wie jonny die wieder nur den letzten post lesen poste ich auch gerne nochmal den offiziellen weg:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922976


----------

